# Recommendations for Multiport Faxmodem?



## Ben (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am still searching for a professional multiport Faxmodem.

Does anybody have recommendations that work with FreeBSD and Hylfax?

Thanks for hints!!


----------



## Ben (Jul 7, 2011)

I will try to get the AVM C2 or C4 running under FreeBSD 8.2.

Has anybody done this already and succeeded?

It's still my aim to get it to work with Hylafax.


----------



## macafee (Jul 12, 2011)

The Muiltech Modem is your best choice.


----------



## Ben (Jul 12, 2011)

Multitech does not support FreeBSD.

I got a cheap AVM C4 which I will try with FBSD 7.4, this is said to work fine.


----------

